# White Mystery Tape



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

On the top, outboard edge of both of my rear seatbacks (directly above where the shoulder belt goes through the bulk head), there is a piece of super-sticky white plastic tape. It seems to be two-sided as if something is supposed to mount to it.
Went by my dealer and they have no clue. It's on my LTZ w/leather, on the dealer stock LT's with cloth and even the plain interiors. It's in both the 2011 and 2012. But if you google the interior shots of the 2011 it's not shown.

Dealer tried pulling it off but it left sticky (very) residue so they just left it there.

Anybody got a clue what it is? Or for?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine had it, was just shipping plastic the dealer forgot to remove. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wipe the surface with some goo goo gone. I had the same minor issue on 
my LTZ .


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Same here on 2011 ECO. Pulled off white tape. Will need to use adhesive remover to clean the residue.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Seems funny that so many of your dealers missed it in their PDI.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think you're suppose to use goo gone on leather. But on anything else it works like a charm. Soak a paper towel in it then lay it on top of the stickiness for a few min to let it work it's magic. Then wipe and rinse thoroughly. But again I wouldn't use it on leather unless it specifically says its safe. It might burn through it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

My tape wasn't on my leather, it was more on the plastic that the ( rear seat ) seatbelts rub against


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had my car almost a year and I just noticed it about two weeks ago. Pulled it right off. You would think I would've noticed it sooner with me having a black interior and all lol.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I had it too, on the drivers side rear by the upper portion of the seatbelt. I think they just missed it during the PDI (predelivery inspection). Techs are getting paid flat rate, probably about a half hour to complete the PDI check list. So if you can do them in 20 minutes, that means you can do an hours worth of work and get paid 1.5 hours. This is why I don't believe in flat rate pay, it promotes sloppy work.


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine was left on as well. When it peeled mine it wasn't sticky though; came right off...


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine was left on too. Came off easily.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine had it too, peeled off easily.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL, I found this on mine yesterday as well. Tape wasn't very sticky though. Peeled off easily.


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

I appreciate all the replies. I am not crazy after all! Does seem odd that it's being missed on so many cars, though...


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't notice it until I read this thread and went and looked. I had my car about 2 weeks.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------

